# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Got a new camera, need suggestions please

## Solarsoldier001

Hi y'all. My awesome boyfriend got me a new gadget to play with. A canon eos rebel t3. As far as cameras go I've only ever known my iPhone and my point and shoot. So I am a novice looking for suggestions. 

Anyone with input into what lens I should get?
A good photography book would be nice so I can understand the settings on my camera better
Tripod?
I'm looking on getting a light tent and lights soon too. 

Anything would be nice. I don't know much about high tech cameras 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## nick654377

youtube will be your friend! i myself am looking at the sony nex 5n and you see alot of stuff on youtube

----------

